# Canon Canonet QL17



## GwHizzKid (Apr 8, 2013)

one of my favorite toys




Canon Canonet QL17 by Niwreig, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Apr 8, 2013)

I want one, but I need a reason... Hmmm.. I don't think I have a 40mm lens camera. I have a few 42mm, and some 45mm, but I can't remember having any 40mm ones. Hmmm....

BTW, it deserves a place in your sig


----------



## davedyer (Apr 10, 2013)

I *love *that camera; I bought my first one about 5 years ago.  In the last few years I have started seeing them pop-up in flea markets, and have been able to pick up a half dozen of them.  Except for that first one, I haven't paid more than $5.00 US for any of them.  A couple even had the flash.  I pop new seals on them, drop in a fresh battery, and all but one fired right up and metered fairly accurately.  Nice glass, and they slip right in a baggy jacket, or pants, pocket.


----------



## bhop (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice, i've been using mine for the last couple rolls i've shot.. I have it with me here at work now actually..

old pic:



Canonet and Me by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## bhop (Apr 11, 2013)

Also.. it was my gateway drug to the world of rangefinders..


----------



## GwHizzKid (Apr 11, 2013)

this is a beauty of a camera!


----------

